
Show HN: Handy .gitignore generator - ahmed-taj
https://github.com/ahmed-taj/handy-gi
======
ahmed-taj
Hello,

This is my first npm package, my main purpose was to learn Node, then I
thought it might be helpful to somebody.

Feedback is appreciated!

